# Mein linker, linker Platz ist frei...



## Kartonics (3. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,


lasst uns doch mal mein linker, linker Platz ist frei spielen...

Welche WoW,Hdro,Rom oder anderen Berühmtheiten (auch die aus diesem komischen Rl) dürfen genannt werden.

Was würdet ihr machen und wie stellt ihr euch das Gespräch mit der Person vor?


Ich fange mal an Ich wünsche mir Magni Bronzebart herbei;Ich würde mit ihm ordentlich eins trinken gehen

mal sehen wer mehr aushält...xD


Und los


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2010)

Die Forenspiele werden immer dümmer ... 

Mal abgesehn davon hast Du dich nicht mal selber an deine eigenen Regeln gehalten ("und wie stellt ihr euch das Gespräch mit der Person vor?").


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

mein linker linker Platz ist frei, ich wünsche mir Carcha oder Kitten herbei.
Ich würde sie fragen, was sie von dem Thread halten.
:>


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2010)

Bei mir im Kindergarten hieß es immer mein rechter Platz ist frei 
Oder ist das jetzt politisch nicht mehr okay? :X


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

nein das geht jetzt nicht mehr.  es werden auch dinge abgeschafft wie "rechts vor links", sowie der gesamte rechtverkehr. du kannst dagegen nichts machen, weil du dir auch keinen rechtsanwalt mehr nemen darf da der ganze rechtsstaat an sich ja abgeschafft wird...

tikume hat vollkommen recht, jetzt werden nicht nur die antworten immer dümmer sondern auch die spiele an sich ^^

vote for /close !


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Ich wünsche mir Todesschwinge herbei, damit er diesen Thread vernichtet.


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2010)

haha nice one  

jede einzelne antwort gut bisher, also so ganz hat der thread den sinn nich verfeht, er unterhält geringfügig ^^


----------



## Berserkius (4. November 2010)

Mein rechter rechter Platz ist frei und wünsche mir die Michelle Bombshell her um mit Ihr gannnnzzzzzzzzzz tief ins Glass zu schauen.


----------



## krustus (19. November 2010)

mein linker linker platz ist leer ich wünsch mit den Marcel hier her^^


----------



## Carcharoth (19. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> mein linker linker Platz ist frei, ich wünsche mir Carcha oder Kitten herbei.
> Ich würde sie fragen, was sie von dem Thread halten.
> :>



Nicht viel.


----------



## Kartonics (19. November 2010)

nicht meine schuld das sie den wieder ausgraben... obwohl habs ja grad gepusht aber war eh am anfang der seite


----------

